
Inventor of Sass Marries long time same sex partner - sjezewski
https://twitter.com/sjezewski/status/355003027100405761/photo/1
======
thifm
Congratulations Hampton! You do an awesome job for the open source community
with not only sass but all your other projects(like haml). I think this moment
is important because it shows that we aren't a community of prejudice but
respect.

------
azafred
Congrats Hampton!

